# Car buying cheque scam



## missinghomesa (May 15, 2020)

Hi all

I advertised my vehicle on Dubizzle and was contacted by n local emirati guy want said his wife wanted to buy the car. Looong story short, I met his “wife” at the RTA. I was promised cash but eventually accepted a personal cheque for payment. Checked bounced the next day but I suspected there was something wrong as soon as I came home and went straight to the Police. They said the cheque had to come back dishonored first. Luckily it came back early the next day and I managed to collect the cheque again on the way to the police station. After a very long day at the police I managed to get to open a fraud case after I managed to convince them that it was online fraud and not simply a case of a dishonored cheque. They managed to block the VIN of the vehicle and according to them the “wife” has a lot of prior criminal cases agains her name. 
So now the vehicle gets flagged as soon as it gets resold by the “wife”. It cant be exported as the VIN is blocked.

Has anyone been through this situation with their car recovered at the end after the VIN was blocked?

Never except a cheque! I know!! But these people are crafty criminals. I hit my head against the wall every day. 

Has anyone got some further advise on how to make life difficult for these criminals and to get my car back. I know..... NEVER ACCEPT CHEQUES.... but its now happened and I am trying to get the mess sorted. I have a copy of the “wife”s UAE ID but all the numbers that I used to phone them on is now switched off. 

I have a lot of spare time during the day due to the current COVID restrictions and I will drive the streets and look for my vehicle if I have to. 

One more thing. They just registered the vehicle ownership into her name but have not re-registered the car with plates or export plates. The police say that according to their records, the car is still in the UAE. Is fake number plates possible here with all the surveillanc?

Anyone have any advice how to approach this further? Is it possible for them to remove the VIN and smuggle the car out of the UAE? They had to collect it with a crane from the RTA office as they had no plates to drive it. I think this bunch is crafty but they are new to the game as they made a lot of mistakes that unfortunately only realized as soon as I got home!!

NEVER ACCEPT CHEQUES FOR PAYMENT OF A VEHICLE!!!!!

Any advice?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It’s a very familiar story.
You are sadly unlikely to see either your car or the money for it again - going on past cases.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sahan hewa (Apr 20, 2021)

missinghomesa said:


> Hi all
> 
> I advertised my vehicle on Dubizzle and was contacted by n local emirati guy want said his wife wanted to buy the car. Looong story short, I met his “wife” at the RTA. I was promised cash but eventually accepted a personal cheque for payment. Checked bounced the next day but I suspected there was something wrong as soon as I came home and went straight to the Police. They said the cheque had to come back dishonored first. Luckily it came back early the next day and I managed to collect the cheque again on the way to the police station. After a very long day at the police I managed to get to open a fraud case after I managed to convince them that it was online fraud and not simply a case of a dishonored cheque. They managed to block the VIN of the vehicle and according to them the “wife” has a lot of prior criminal cases agains her name.
> So now the vehicle gets flagged as soon as it gets resold by the “wife”. It cant be exported as the VIN is blocked.
> ...


same thing happened to me month ago. still looking for my camaro worth 155k.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

This is a common scam.

edit- I just saw this about a new law!
It’s on Instagram a guy talking about it









Rizwan Sajan on Instagram: "A new law has been passed in the UAE, in regards to bounced cheques. I am definitely in favour of this. What are your thoughts ?? #newlaw #uae #bouncedcheque #videooftheday #inthenews #mydubai #positivenews #dubai"


Rizwan Sajan shared a post on Instagram: "A new law has been passed in the UAE, in regards to bounced cheques. I am definitely in favour of this. What are your thoughts ?? #newlaw #uae #bouncedcheque #videooftheday #inthenews #mydubai #positivenews #dubai". Follow their account to see 623 posts.




www.instagram.com






I recall hearing the story that hit about 5 employees at Adnic.
The cheque is in the guy's name, the car in the woman's name. Omitting her from fraud but receiving "stolen" goods.
The guy rocks up in a brand new G63 (Showing wealth) to make you trust them and then the cheques bounce.
According to friends the police were after this guy for years and had numerous cheques under his name for an account that was closed years before due to fraud.

Sadly, it doesnt look like you will get either back.


----------



## Kika009 (May 18, 2021)

This happened to me also, I’m so confused and don’t know what to do, this will really give me trust issues . Can’t believe this is how I lost my camaro


----------

